# First SD4, What Next?



## ocwaves (Apr 8, 2007)

DirecTV's Extra Innings package is showing the Padres tonight by way of the SD4 feed. 
*What?* Yes, you read correctly!

Let's chalk this up to DirecTV's negotiation tactics with our big cable friends. 
*
Can we soon expect to see the Phillies courtesy of the dreaded Comcast Sportsnet Philadelphia?*

What's next ... 
_the Jays on Rogers Sportsnet
over the air games_

*Elizabeth ... I'm coming to join you!*


----------



## colavsfaninnwia (Jan 25, 2006)

NHL CI uses Rodgers so why couldnt EI use it? as far as the SD4 feed, i am a bit shocked they would use it. I believe that game is available on FSN Rocky Mountain, they shoulda used that.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

colavsfaninnwia said:


> NHL CI uses Rodgers so why couldnt EI use it? as far as the SD4 feed, i am a bit shocked they would use it. I believe that game is available on FSN Rocky Mountain, they shoulda used that.


RSN Rocky Mountain is carrying the game also. They used the home team feed.....in this case for the first freaking time.....woohooo!!!

FYI Rogers Sportsnet and KCOP feeds were spotted in the Mix Zone channels tonight. So maybe...


----------



## ocwaves (Apr 8, 2007)

NHL and NBA have had more customer friendly deals allowing them to use COX for example from New Orleans. 

Baseball's deal has allowed the teams' rightsholders to dictate.
Cox and Comcast have kept their channels from satellite.

DirecTV just broke it up.
You won't get the channels ... just their game feeds.

Take that Cox and Comcast.

Score a grand slam for fair play.


----------



## phillyjg12 (Mar 29, 2007)

is there any chance of any of these channels being full channels on D*


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

ocwaves said:


> NHL and NBA have had more customer friendly deals allowing them to use COX for example from New Orleans.
> 
> Baseball's deal has allowed the teams' rightsholders to dictate.
> Cox and Comcast have kept their channels from satellite.
> ...


Yeah I just mentioned KCOP and Rogers being in Game Mix I didnt mean to hint they would be coming full time or anything. Just wanted to clear that up.


----------



## ocwaves (Apr 8, 2007)

Expect to see home team feeds from the Phillies, Jays, and Padres now.

_Comcast would like to quote Charlton Heston on when you'll see CSN Philly on DirecTV or Dish. _

We'll take the games Comcast...
that's just fine.


----------



## phillyjg12 (Mar 29, 2007)

OK there goes that nm then is there a link for this news anywhere?
and how mad do u think comcast is lol there goes their "crown jewel"


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Probably has to do with the fact that InDemand got the EI contract too. If they can show the cable only games on their version of EI, why couldn't D* do the same? I could be wrong, just a guess.

Hey is that SD4 game being shown in HD on D*?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

theratpatrol said:


> Hey is that SD4 game being shown in HD on D*?


No.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

phillyjg12 said:


> OK there goes that nm then is there a link for this news anywhere?
> and how mad do u think comcast is lol there goes their "crown jewel"


PISSED would be a better word for Comcast right now...:lol:


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

ocwaves said:


> Expect to see home team feeds from the Phillies, Jays, and Padres now.
> 
> _Comcast would like to quote Charlton Heston on when you'll see CSN Philly on DirecTV or Dish. _
> 
> ...


So even though there was the KCOP feed of the Angels game in Game Mix tonight. No OTA? Just Padres, Phillies and Jays home feeds now, correct?? Not complaining just clarifying if anyone knows.


----------



## ocwaves (Apr 8, 2007)

If you saw KCOP in the mix... 
DirecTV is probably playing around with its new toys.

However, A's and Angels were shown on 739 via FSN Bay Area.
There may still be FCC restrictions on showing OTA feeds.

Cox's 4SD, Comcast Sportsnet Philadelphia, and Rogers Sportsnet will be used for game feeds. 
Otherwise Comcast and Cox couldn't have gotten in on the EI deal.

*GREAT STRONGARM TACTICS BY DIRECTV *and to a lesser extent MLB.

Finally, we've been emancipated from Cox and Comcast.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Well I noticed the Angels are not on FSN West tomorrow. The A's have the game on FSN Bay Area +. Home game for the Angels so we shall see. Agreed though GREAT move by D*. I was thinking it could also be because of their Satellite exclusivity now and the fact they have an ownership percentage in that new Baseball Channel. Could be everything is connected somehow....I know the Angels were on FSN Bay Area but again Game Mix had the home feed from KCOP.


----------



## jimbo09 (Sep 26, 2006)

Also, the Strike Zone channel shows parts of games regardless of blackout rules for your particular area, although they skip around way too fast. Baseball is just not the same as football in that respect. There's no "red zone" so they seems a little overly jumpy to me.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Its cool they are even carrying the Padres postgame show.


----------



## phillyjg12 (Mar 29, 2007)

yea they r gonna carry alot of sd 4 until they reset it in the morning but is there a link or anything with news about the cable rsns on satellite


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

DCSholtis said:


> Its cool they are even carrying the Padres postgame show.


The game was in HD on SD4 tonight. I wonder if D* will have access to their HD feeds?


----------



## ocwaves (Apr 8, 2007)

*Looks like we'll have to wait a little longer for the debut of Harry Kalas on DirecTV...*

Today's Phillies/Marlins game is being shown courtesy of Fox Sports Florida. 
The game is airing in Philadelphia OTA on 57. 

Because the Marlins are on Fox Sports Florida...
There's a good possibility DirecTV will be using the Rogers Sportsnet feed for today's Jays/Rays game. Let's hope so. :hurah:

*In case you missed it *... last night's Rockies/Padres game was brought to DirecTV Extra Innings package viewers on 4SD. 
To our knowledge, it's the first time ever 4SD has appeared on satellite. 

Waiting for Comcast to get all wet. Hop on in ... the water's warm. :lol:


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Marlins are on Sun Sports today. D Rays are on FSN Florida so no Rogers Sportsnet either it seems.


----------



## UTVLamented (Oct 18, 2006)

ocwaves said:


> Expect to see home team feeds from the Phillies, Jays, and Padres now.
> 
> _Comcast would like to quote Charlton Heston on when you'll see CSN Philly on DirecTV or Dish. _
> 
> ...


This is great news for those of us in the Philly DMA. I would guess Comcast (aka "the devil") is not too worried for two reasons: (1) you have to pay for EI, as opposed to just having CSN included as your RSN; (2) You will still be blacked out of Phillies road games when the feed is not Comcasts.


----------



## ocwaves (Apr 8, 2007)

You're right on both counts. CSN Philly games are likely to be made available to Philly DirecTV customers as part of the Extra Innings package. There will be no pre- or post-game coverage, and the Phils will definitely be blacked out when the feed originates from the opposing team.

There's even a chance Comcast and Cox had it written into the deal that CSN Philly and 4SD be blacked out in Philly and San Diego, under the guise that the package provides only out-of-market games. It's possible that's why they agreed to the change.

It's all about keeping CSN Philly and 4SD available locally only to cable subscribers. It's what accounts for Comcast's domination of the sports-loving Philadelphia market.

And, yes ... Comcast and the Devil definitely exchange gifts on the major holidays.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

This is new.. I wonder if this was a condition of the new cable contract for Extra Innings and allows satellite EI customers to get the previously satellite unavailable feeds for MLB. I am not a Phillie's fan but would be very surprised to see a Comcast home Phily broadcast on EI through D*.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Someone can chime in here but I saw on another board that the SD4 feed was NOT available to cable subs in their EI package.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

I didn't see it listed on the Comcast preview list. Nor was it on (not all games listed were on here).

Other comments. There is no FCC rule about broadcasting OTA on a package like EI. Think about it, if there were then there would be no Sunday Ticket. Also, the NBA and NHL broadcast OTA games (including Canadian!) in their packages.

Finally, this is getting us back to the glory days when EI carried OTA games. I remember watching a *ton* of Rockies games on KWGN. (And I think the Padres were on then, too.)


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

tonyd79 said:


> I didn't see it listed on the Comcast preview list. Nor was it on (not all games listed were on here).
> 
> Other comments. There is no FCC rule about broadcasting OTA on a package like EI. Think about it, if there were then there would be no Sunday Ticket. Also, the NBA and NHL broadcast OTA games (including Canadian!) in their packages.
> 
> Finally, this is getting us back to the glory days when EI carried OTA games. I remember watching a *ton* of Rockies games on KWGN. (And I think the Padres were on then, too.)


Yep you are correct I had EI back then as well. I remember the Yankees still on WPIX with Scooter too. The problem in recent years has been the various agreements and of course MLB. Correct me if Im wrong but I THINK I remember the OTA glory days fading as soon as MLB opened up EI to E* and cable. Of course that could very well be the reason why they have returned now. D* having the satellite exclusive.


----------



## ocwaves (Apr 8, 2007)

There definitely are rules about OTA broadcasts. 
NFL Sunday Ticket is a series of network feeds and has nothing to do with OTA.

Minnesota Twins games on TV-45 which air on DirecTV are possible because they're actually being shown as part of a larger cable network outside of Minneapolis.

Baseball may be able to get around the OTA issue by originating the feeds or claiming ownership of them at the ballpark itself. 

The FCC won't allow DirecTV to straight up -- rebroadcast OTA feeds into other markets. Thus, all the fuss about significantly viewed channels.

Furthermore, there's been talk that MLB is taking control of the distribution process, which essentially would take DirecTV out of the cockpit, and allow for what seems to be OTA, but in fact would be programming originating from MLB.


----------



## John (Mar 27, 2002)

ocwaves said:


> You're right on both counts. CSN Philly games are likely to be made available to Philly DirecTV customers as part of the Extra Innings package. There will be no pre- or post-game coverage, and the Phils will definitely be blacked out when the feed originates from the opposing team.


Don't count on it. EI is an out-of-market package. Comcast purchased in-market rights for the Phillies


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

John is right, Philly area D* Customers will be blacked out still. There are reports that San Diego subscribers are being blacked out of the Padre/SD4 feeds as well.


----------



## ocwaves (Apr 8, 2007)

My original post went on to say...

*There's even a chance Comcast and Cox had it written into the deal that CSN Philly and 4SD be blacked out in Philly and San Diego, under the guise that the package provides only out-of-market games. It's possible that's why they agreed to the change.*

That's apparently the solution that makes all of the devils happy. Comcast retains its Philly monopoly. Cox its in San Diego. 
DirecTV gets to bring some extra games into the fold without rocking the boat.

I always wondered why this sort of solution wasn't reached years ago. 
Comcast and Cox only care to the extent they're monopolizing Philadelphia and San Diego. 
Look at satellite penetration figures for the Philadelphia DMA ... they're pitiful. 
Comcast knows why. No sports.


----------



## Stunnerkline (Feb 26, 2007)

ocwaves said:


> My original post went on to say...
> 
> *There's even a chance Comcast and Cox had it written into the deal that CSN Philly and 4SD be blacked out in Philly and San Diego, under the guise that the package provides only out-of-market games. It's possible that's why they agreed to the change.*
> 
> ...


This is a terrible thing for us "in market" Philly fans who have DTV. I will actually get to see LESS Phillies games now then I have been the last few years since DTV was showing me almost all of the Phillies games, just with the other teams' feed. Now, when the Phillies are at home and DTV is showing the Comcrap feed I won't be able to see the game at all. Pathetic.


----------



## ocwaves (Apr 8, 2007)

About getting less games in Philadelphia market...

Not true... 
DirecTV can't legally show the Phillies opponent's feed in the Philadelphia market. 
Either, you're just outside MLB's definition of Phillies territory ... or it's a mistake.

Just checked ... Barto, PA is within Phillies blackout territory ... 
so no Phillies games by way of opposition feed should be available
CSN Philly only

*
Bottom line ... 
if you can see the Phillies opponent's feed ... you'll see the CSN Philly feed.*


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

ocwaves said:


> My original post went on to say...
> 
> *There's even a chance Comcast and Cox had it written into the deal that CSN Philly and 4SD be blacked out in Philly and San Diego, under the guise that the package provides only out-of-market games. It's possible that's why they agreed to the change.*
> 
> ...


Lets just hope that Comcast doesn't pull this kind of thing in the future with their other CSN feeds, by not allowing D* to carry them fulltime, only in the sport packages.


----------



## Stunnerkline (Feb 26, 2007)

ocwaves said:


> About getting less games in Philadelphia market...
> 
> Not true...
> DirecTV can't legally show the Phillies opponent's feed in the Philadelphia market.
> ...


This is what I thought too. I've had DTV since 1997, and from 97 through 2005 I did not receive any Phillies games via EI. Then, all of a sudden, last year I started getting them all. I did not change anything with my service. The 2006 season started and I got all the games via the opposing teams' feed.

My first thought was that it was a mistake but I certainly wasn't going to call them about it. I figured they'd catch it sooner or later.........but nope. I got the games all season. This year, same thing. I've been getting all the games via the other teams' feed.

I'll post something after this weekend in regards to me getting the Comcrap feed. Thanks for the info.


----------



## joesigg (Feb 22, 2007)

You had me all excited at beginning of thread. I was ready to look into changing my subscription to include sports packages so I could watch Phillies. But alas, I might as well not waste my time. Rather miss Phillies and Flyers than put up with Comcrap!


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Im going to take a WILD stab at this. Its only a guess but maybe in order to get D* to agree to the restructuring of their exclusive EI deal and share with InDemand, Cox and Comcast agreed to let D* have their long exclusive feeds in their version of EI. Cox and Comcast are two of the InDemand owners so it kind of makes sense as to why theiy are now going to and in the case of SD4 are appearing all of a sudden this year in EI.


----------



## Bills41 (Apr 23, 2002)

Comcast would like to quote Charlton Heston on when you'll see CSN Philly on DirecTV or Dish. 


Would that be, "over my cold dead body"?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

You will see the Phillies games on D* not the network though. That is they will be on CSN outside of Phillies territory.


----------



## Bills41 (Apr 23, 2002)

DCSholtis said:


> You will see the Phillies games on D* not the network though. That is they will be on CSN outside of Phillies territory.


Sounds good to me!


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Bills41 said:


> Sounds good to me!


Of course if your considered in Phillie territory then the CSN Philly feed would be blacked out for you.


----------



## Bills41 (Apr 23, 2002)

No, I am in Pirates territory.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

You have my sympathies...


----------



## tjguitar (Aug 23, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> You will see the Phillies games on D* not the network though. That is they will be on CSN outside of Phillies territory.


FSN Houston here.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

I see that


----------



## Bills41 (Apr 23, 2002)

Same here!


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Its been noted elsewhere that the problem is that the fiber feed has not been hooked up yet between CSN and D*. Once that happens CSN feeds will be on.


----------



## Bills41 (Apr 23, 2002)

DCSholtis said:


> Its been noted elsewhere that the problem is that the fiber feed has not been hooked up yet between CSN and D*. Once that happens CSN feeds will be on.


 Let's hope they get the fiber optics fixed soon. I want to watch the Phillies games, since they are playing so well, 2-8.


----------



## Stunnerkline (Feb 26, 2007)

DCSholtis said:


> Its been noted elsewhere that the problem is that the fiber feed has not been hooked up yet between CSN and D*. Once that happens CSN feeds will be on.


Interesting, I was wondering why I was seeing FSN Houston all weekend.

Can you say what the timeframe is or point me to that thread?

I still can't wait to see if I get this feed or not.

Like I've said previously, I'm watching all of the Phillies games on EI and my Zip Code is 19504, which is listed as in the Phillies territory.

I'd be interested to know if anyone else in their territory is getting the games on EI?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

It was being talked about in the main D* thread. Have not seen a time table yet.


----------



## Bills41 (Apr 23, 2002)

Fiber optics, or whatever, I will be most surprised to ever see Comcast Philly games in the EI package, home or away games.


----------



## jrodfoo (Apr 9, 2007)

Stunnerkline said:


> Interesting, I was wondering why I was seeing FSN Houston all weekend.
> 
> Can you say what the timeframe is or point me to that thread?
> 
> ...


I am in the 17044 zipcode, and I have been blacked out of the games, as I should be. Even though the game is on the MLB EI mix channel, I can watch the little box and hear the game just fine there, but when I turn the to channel, the program is not available in my area.

even though we don't have any options to watch the game locally, Comcast has not upgraded here so we don't have comcast sportsnet philly. There is no options locally to watch the phillies games. Only on sundays on WYLH, tv 15. the Blackout rules are just idiotic. and that's been said probably a thousand times here.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Where have the Cox 4 feeds gone for Padres games?


----------



## Rursery (Jul 19, 2003)

MLB.TV is using the Cox4 feed for Padre home games.


----------



## Stunnerkline (Feb 26, 2007)

Haven't heard anything about this lately and still haven't seen any CSN Philly games on EI.

Any update?


----------



## John (Mar 27, 2002)

Cox Channel 4 game was used Wednesday night vs. the Diamondbacks.


----------



## Bills41 (Apr 23, 2002)

John said:


> Cox Channel 4 game was used Wednesday night vs. the Diamondbacks.


Was it used in the EI package on Directv?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Yeah they used the Cox 4 feed as the D'backs were on OTA that night.


----------

